# Release 2005.0 di Gentoo finalmente disponibile :)

## dappiu

Per tutti quelli che ancora non lo avessero fatto, fate un salto su gentoo.org  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo Linux is proud to bring you the long awaited Gentoo Linux 2005.0
> 
> release!
> ...

 

----------

## Tiro

grazie x la segnalazione ... mò me lo scarico ...  :Smile: 

----------

## ErniBrown

Grazie per la segnalazione, mo' scarico anche io... certo che avevo appena finito di rimettere in piedi il mio pc... che c***

----------

## Benve

Non credo che il post sia OT

----------

## bandreabis

 *Quote:*   

> certo che avevo appena finito di rimettere in piedi il mio pc... che c***

 

ma un bel:

```
emerge sync

emerge -uD system

emerge -uD world
```

non dovrebbe essere sufficiente?

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> ma un bel:
> 
> ```
> emerge sync
> 
> ...

 

Si.... le relase si riferiscono al livecd (e quindi capirai che il livecd 2005.0 è più aggiornato del 2004.3)

Se non hai un'installazione grp (pacchetti binari) e dipendi pertanto dall'uscita dei package cd contenenti i pacchetti precompilati allora te ne puoi fregare alla grande

L'installazione aggiornata del modo da te suggerito (emerge -Du system è ridondante....) è parecchio più aggiornata di quella che trovi sul livecd

----------

## bandreabis

Quindi sarebbe meglio:

```
emerge sync

emerge -uD world
```

giusto?

Thanks

----------

## oRDeX

Sisi, l'aggiornamento è automatico!

Bella notizia, appena trno a casa scarico anche io  :Wink: 

----------

## dappiu

Ho tolto il tag [OT] come da consiglio di Benve.

Se qualcuno crede sia giusto rimetterlo fatemelo sapere (magari facciamo pure un poll  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *dappiu wrote:*   

> Ho tolto il tag [OT] come da consiglio di Benve.
> 
> Se qualcuno crede sia giusto rimetterlo fatemelo sapere (magari facciamo pure un poll    )

 

non mi sembra affatto OT, anzi... più IT di così si muore  :Very Happy: 

----------

## neryo

 *Tiro wrote:*   

> grazie x la segnalazione ... mò me lo scarico ... 

 

idem.. fa sempre comodo avere l'utlima live cd!

----------

## redview

domandina:

la 2005.0 nn dovrebbe avere i grp stabili di kde 3.4? eppure ho visto su gentoo.org che kde3.4 è ancora in testing..

----------

## Benve

 *redview wrote:*   

> domandina:
> 
> la 2005.0 nn dovrebbe avere i grp stabili di kde 3.4? eppure ho visto su gentoo.org che kde3.4 è ancora in testing..

 

no, ha kde 3.3.2

----------

## redview

 *Benve wrote:*   

> no, ha kde 3.3.2

 

ma nn era stata posticipata proprio per dei bug in kde3.4?!

vabbè..aspetterò kde stable..

----------

## gutter

 *dappiu wrote:*   

> Ho tolto il tag [OT] come da consiglio di Benve.
> 
> 

 

Fatto bene  :Smile:  Il thread è perfettamente IT.

----------

## Benve

E che cappero, la 2005 ha il 2.6 come default, e ancora i GRP non sono compilati con alsa:

```
[binary  N    ]     kde-base/arts-1.3.2  -alsa +arts -artswrappersuid -debug +esd -hardened -jack -kdeenablefinal +mad +oggvorbis -xinerama 

[binary  N    ]      media-sound/esound-0.2.34  -alsa +ipv6 +tcpd 

```

lo fanno per compatibilità ?

se mettevano anche alsa come useflag, funzionava ugualmente sui sistemi con oss, perchè non metterla ?????

E questo solo per alsa... i GRP sono sempre più inusabili

----------

## dappiu

 *Benve wrote:*   

> E che cappero, la 2005 ha il 2.6 come default, e ancora i GRP non sono compilati con alsa
> 
> lo fanno per compatibilità ?
> 
> se mettevano anche alsa come useflag, funzionava ugualmente sui sistemi con oss, perchè non metterla ?????
> ...

 

Anche a me la scelta è sembrata un po' inutile, spero ci sia qualche valido motivo da parte degli sviluppatori.

----------

## jp10hp

cominciamo male...sia il cd minimal che universal non fanno il boot sulla mia macchina AMD64  :Crying or Very sad: 

ora sto provando a masterizzarli a 4x

----------

## neryo

ti sei assicurato almeno prima di masterizzarli che l' md5sum era ok?

```

# md5sum -c install-xxxxxx.iso.md5

```

Non credo sia colpa della masterizzazione veloce.. a meno che il sw di masterizzazione che hai utilizzato non ti ha segnalato errori!  :Wink: 

----------

## jp10hp

 *Quote:*   

> ti sei assicurato almeno prima di masterizzarli che l' md5sum era ok?
> 
> ```
> 
> # md5sum -c install-xxxxxx.iso.md5
> ...

 

md5sum ok e masterizzazione a 4x ma niente da fare, completamente ignorati entrambi i cd! pazienza visto che comunque devo riinstallare userò la 2004.3r1 che mi funzia bene  :Wink: Last edited by jp10hp on Mon Mar 28, 2005 6:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## neryo

 *jp10hp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> md5sum ok e masterizzazione a 4x ma niente da fare, completamente ignorati entrambi i cd! pazienza visto che comunque devo riinstallare userò la 2004.3r1 che mi funzia bene:wink:

 

molto strana la cosa.. cmq si non ti cambia nulla!

----------

## shogun_panda

 *Benve wrote:*   

> E che cappero, la 2005 ha il 2.6 come default, e ancora i GRP non sono compilati con alsa:
> 
> ```
> [binary  N    ]     kde-base/arts-1.3.2  -alsa +arts -artswrappersuid -debug +esd -hardened -jack -kdeenablefinal +mad +oggvorbis -xinerama 
> 
> ...

 

Se non sbaglio, e' perche' il pacchetto alsa-driver richiede che il kernel abbia l'alsa disattivato (addirittura, manco come modulo  :Shocked: )...

Sapeste quanti "emerge world" mi ha mandato a pu***ne...  :Crying or Very sad: 

Vabbe', spero di non aver sparato la solita vagonata di ca***te...  :Embarassed: 

Saluti dopo una Pasquetta sotto la pioggia...

PS: Avete notato che abuso di questa ->  :Embarassed:  faccina?  :Twisted Evil:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## DigitoErgoSum

Anche da me la minimal e la universal (amd64) non boottano (su 3 pc diversi).

Byez

----------

## jp10hp

per fare un pò di luce su 2005.0 e AMD64

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-315156.html

peccato che ho già masterizzato 2 cd  :Sad: 

----------

## rota

 :Laughing:    era  ora  che uscisse..... :Cool:   :Cool:   :Wink: Last edited by rota on Tue Mar 29, 2005 3:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DigitoErgoSum

 *jp10hp wrote:*   

> per fare un pò di luce su 2005.0 e AMD64
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-315156.html
> 
> peccato che ho già masterizzato 2 cd 

 

Grazie mille, sto scaricando la mini da un mirror della finlandia che e' gia' aggiornato.

Byez

----------

## Danilo

Non e' che ora dobbiamo aggiornare il profile?

```
ln -s /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.0 /etc/make.profile
```

Per chi come me ha un x86 ovvio

----------

## gutter

Consiglio una lettura a:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-upgrading.xml

Questo documento dovrebbe eliminare ogni dubbio.

----------

## randomaze

 *jp10hp wrote:*   

> per fare un pò di luce su 2005.0 e AMD64
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-315156.html

 

Altri problemi oltre a questa "piccola dimenticanza"?

Schede di rete non caricate e/o caricate male e simili?

Qualcuno può controllare se il mirrorselect funziona come da manuale oppure imbratta il make.conf di spazzatura come nella precedente versione?

----------

## lavish

Qualcuno mi toglie un dubbio?

Come avviene l'aggiornamento del profilo sui sistemi amd64? Io ero passato al 2005.0 già qualche settimana fa, e non senza alcuni problemi... (per gli utenti x86: non si trattava di un semplice symlink, ma di un cambiamento abbastanza pesante)...

Vi è comparso un messaggio dopo il sync? Avete usato lo script o fatto a mano? 

Thx  :Wink: 

----------

## neryo

 *DigitoErgoSum wrote:*   

> Anche da me la minimal e la universal (amd64) non boottano (su 3 pc diversi).

 

Ho appena masterizzato l'universal e a me butta in tranquillita'!  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *neryo wrote:*   

> Ho appena masterizzato l'universal e a me butta in tranquillita'! 

 

Saranno stati aggiornati i server

----------

## n3mo

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Consiglio una lettura a:
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-upgrading.xml
> 
> Questo documento dovrebbe eliminare ogni dubbio.

 

Ti prego, almeno http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gentoo-upgrading.xml, sennò io che traduco a fare?

 :Sad: 

----------

## lavish

 *n3mo wrote:*   

> Ti prego, almeno http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gentoo-upgrading.xml, sennò io che traduco a fare?
> 
> 

 

Non è ancora aggiornato. Con tutto il rispetto, non vedo perchè passare links a guide non attuali (anche se in italiano) ....

<EDIT> ho scoperto la punteggiatura...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## redview

mi volevo accingere a aggiornare il mio profile.

ho dato emerge sync, eppure in /usr/portage/profiles nn vedo nessun profile per 2005.

è la prima volta che lo faccio quindi magari è una domanda scema!

```
# ls

arch.list             default-linux        default-ppc-2004.0      default-x86-2004.2     lang.desc

base                  default-macos        default-ppc-2004.1      default-x86-obsd-2004  n32-mips-2004.1

categories            default-macos-10.3   default-ppc-2004.2      embedded               package.mask

cobalt-mips-1.4       default-macos-10.4   default-ppc-2004.3      gcc33-sparc64-1.4      profiles.desc

cobalt-mips-2004.1    default-mips-1.4     default-ppc64-2004.2    gcc34-amd64-2004.1     selinux

default-alpha-1.4     default-mips-2004.1  default-ppc64-2004.3    gcc34-x86-2004.2       thirdpartymirrors

default-alpha-2004.0  default-mips64-1.4   default-sparc-1.4       hardened               uclibc

default-amd64-2004.2  default-ppc          default-sparc-2004.0    hardened-x86-2004.0    updates

default-bsd           default-ppc-1.0      default-sparc64-1.4     info_pkgs              use.desc

default-darwin        default-ppc-1.4      default-sparc64-2004.0  info_vars              use.local.desc
```

grazie

----------

## jp10hp

prova a guardare in /urs/portage/profiles/defaul-linux/x86   :Wink: 

----------

## redview

 *redview wrote:*   

> 
> 
> è la prima volta che lo faccio quindi magari è una domanda scema!
> 
> 

 

avevo ragione:D

qualcuno l'ha già fatto? ha riscontrato problemi? tutto ok?

io sono x86..

----------

## dappiu

 *redview wrote:*   

>  *redview wrote:*   
> 
> è la prima volta che lo faccio quindi magari è una domanda scema!
> 
>  
> ...

 

Qui tutto ok  :Wink: 

----------

## n3mo

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *n3mo wrote:*   Ti prego, almeno http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gentoo-upgrading.xml, sennï¿½ io che traduco a fare?
> 
>  
> 
> Non ï¿½ ancora aggiornato. Con tutto il rispetto, non vedo perchï¿½ passare links a guide non attuali (anche se in italiano) ....
> ...

 

Chiedo venia, l'ho uploadato ieri e pensavo fosse giÃ  su.

----------

## btbbass

Ho provato a cambiare il symlink come indicato, ma così facendo nn mi funziona più 

```
 euse 
```

il quale mi dice che nn riesce a trovare il file make.default (nn c'è nel profile 2005.0)

Ricambiando il link va alla perfezione...

Uscirà una nuova versione dei gentoolkit, oppure basta copiare il file make.default nell cartella suddetta (anche se credo sia una boiata) ?

----------

## rota

squsate...iooscaricato...install-x86-universal-2005.0.iso ma solo lo stage 3 ??? chefregatura..... :Crying or Very sad:  non lo anno messo lo stage 1???

----------

## lavish

 *rota wrote:*   

> squsate...iooscaricato...install-x86-universal-2005.0.iso ma solo lo stage 3 ??? chefregatura..... non lo anno messo lo stage 1???

 

E questo da dove spunta? http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/releases/x86/2005.0/stages/x86/stage1-x86-2005.0.tar.bz2

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Rota ma dì la verità... sei ancora alle prese con l'installazione di gentoo? eheheh 

 :Wink: 

----------

## neryo

 *rota wrote:*   

> squsate...iooscaricato...install-x86-universal-2005.0.iso ma solo lo stage 3 ??? chefregatura..... non lo anno messo lo stage 1???

 

 :Shocked: 

----------

## traggart

ciao, ho un athlon xp 1500+

colevo installare il 2005, ma non essendoci l'install cd per athlon xp nè lo stage1 cosa mi conviene fare?

uso install cd x86 e stage2 athlon?

scusate ma è la prima volta che provo ad installarlo e al punto di fare  

# make menuconfig

non trovavo un processore adatto.

Inoltre mi dà in uso un i686, che è malissimo, ma non è neanche perfetto...

----------

## randomaze

 *traggart wrote:*   

> ciao, ho un athlon xp 1500+
> 
> colevo installare il 2005, ma non essendoci l'install cd per athlon xp nè lo stage1 cosa mi conviene fare?
> 
> uso install cd x86 e stage2 athlon?

 

Esatto. Questo non influirà sul tuo sistema perché é lo stage a fare la differenza. 

C'é tanta gente che come install usa una Knoppix  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> scusate ma è la prima volta che provo ad installarlo e al punto di fare  
> 
> # make menuconfig
> 
> non trovavo un processore adatto.
> ...

 

Dovrebbe essere:

```
Athlon/Duron/K7 
```

----------

## traggart

grande! mi hai confermato le idea che avevo, ora ho certezze...bye

----------

## oRDeX

[OT - IT for Translator]n3mo la guida andrebbe aggiornata, ora in ENG è uscita la versione riportante l'aggiornamento alla 2005[/OT]

----------

## rota

@lavish

ma che dici.... :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

volevo solo che nell cd ci fosse  lo stage 1  senzza dovermelo scaricare....ecc... :Wink: 

----------

## n3mo

@oRDeX

Ho fatto l'upload su bugzilla il 28, probabilmente hanno avuto da fare perchÃ¨ di solito aggiornano il CVS in giornata.

 :Sad: 

----------

## lavish

 *rota wrote:*   

> volevo solo che nell cd ci fosse  lo stage 1  senzza dovermelo scaricare....ecc...

 

Ma se ti serve solo lo stage 1 ti conveniva scaricare la iso minimal

----------

## rota

'grazzie. :Laughing:  .pero ..preferisco...sempre  l'universal.cosi sedevvo installare gentoo..Ã¨ mi trovvo senzza  internet....

m...o notato..che quando faccio..l'installzione  Ã¨ mi chiedde  la lingua ( quando avvio l'installazzione...e mi da le opzioni per illoadkeis ) io metto la 21  che sarebbe IT

pero...o notato ..che non mi imposta la tastiera....come devve..e mi tocca  impostarlo a manina... :Crying or Very sad: 

loadkeis it

lo fÃ  solo a me ???? :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## randomaze

 *rota wrote:*   

> m...o notato..che quando faccio..l'installzione  Ã¨ mi chiedde  la lingua ( quando avvio l'installazzione...e mi da le opzioni per illoadkeis ) io metto la 21  che sarebbe IT
> 
> pero...o notato ..che non mi imposta la tastiera....come devve..e mi tocca  impostarlo a manina... 

 

Scusate, qualcuno che ha messo la 2005.0 può confermare o smentire la cosa?

----------

## dappiu

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Scusate, qualcuno che ha messo la 2005.0 può confermare o smentire la cosa?

 

install-x86-minimal-2005.0.iso

Tastiera Microsoft Internet Keyboard

Funziona perfettamente inserendo 21 quando mi viene richiesto (ma il bootsplash non potrebbe cambiare alla modalità verbose quando viene richiesta la keymap? chi non lo sa come fa a scoprirlo?  :Razz: )

----------

## randomaze

 *dappiu wrote:*   

> ma il bootsplash non potrebbe cambiare alla modalità verbose quando viene richiesta la keymap? chi non lo sa come fa a scoprirlo? )

 

devi essere un ninja  :Twisted Evil: 

/me concorda!

----------

## lavish

@randomaze : AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## dappiu

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> devi essere un ninja 
> 
> 

 

E' una presa in giro, vero?  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

----------

## gutter

 *dappiu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E' una presa in giro, vero? 

 

No è serissimo  :Cool: 

/me Ninja too

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Quote:*   

> randomaze ha scritto:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Scusate, qualcuno che ha messo la 2005.0 può confermare o smentire la cosa?
> ...

 

se può essere utile ho provato su due pc qualche giorno fa e al boot ho sempre digitato 

 *Quote:*   

> it

 

e non mi ha mai dato problemi. Ha sempre caricato la configurazione italiana.

 le tastiere sono "portatile" e logitech cordless desktop pro.

----------

## rakim

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Scusate, qualcuno che ha messo la 2005.0 può confermare o smentire la cosa?
> 
> 

 

CONFERMO!

Ho messo la 2005.0 e...nn bisogna mettere il numeretto bensì it!!!

A titolo informativo,avevo riscontrato lo stesso prob con la 2004.3!

----------

## rota

pure io mo che  ci penso lo avevo riscontrato con la 2004.3 :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## Guglie

Ho provato oggi velocemente il livecd universal 2005.0, ma sebbene la scheda di rete è stata rilevata correttamente la rete non si è autoconfigurata e anche con

```
dhcpcd eth0
```

non sono riuscito a fare andare la rete.

La cosa non è gravissima perchè installerò a degli amici degli stage3+GRP, ma è strano perchè con il livecd della versione 1.4 tutto andava correttamente.

----------

## rota

m..ai provato 

dhcpd -D eth0  ???

----------

## zoto

Scusate mi è sorto un dubbio:

avevo già provato a cambiare il make.profile con il 2005.0, ma la directory di questo contiene solo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2.4  packages  parent
> 
> 

 

e non tutti i file (direi necessari dato che poi ho errori vari) come in 2004.3

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> make.defaults  package.mask  packages  parent
> 
> 

 

devo copiarli io a mano i mancanti?

Inoltre mi chiedevo che architettura sia amd64. Perché possiedo un AMD 2000+ XP-M, ma come architettura

ho sempre utilizzato un semplice x86.

----------

## lavish

 *zoto wrote:*   

> Inoltre mi chiedevo che architettura sia amd64. Perché possiedo un AMD 2000+ XP-M, ma come architettura
> 
> ho sempre utilizzato un semplice x86.

 

LOL! AMD64 sono i processori Athlon64/Athlon64-fx/Opteron (e girana anche su intel x86_64)

Riguardo all'altro problema, sei sicuro di aver seguito la guida correttamente?

A quale directory ti riferisci?

----------

## gutter

 *zoto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> devo copiarli io a mano i mancanti?
> 
> 

 

No esegui il soft link e non pernsarci più  :Wink: 

----------

## zoto

Parlo di /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.0/ e di /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2004.3/

Allora semplicemente faccio un ln -s di make.defaults e package.mask prendendo quelli di 2004.3

Grazie

----------

## dappiu

 *zoto wrote:*   

> Parlo di /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.0/ e di /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2004.3/
> 
> Allora semplicemente faccio un ln -s di make.defaults e package.mask prendendo quelli di 2004.3
> 
> Grazie

 

no no, il profilo 2005.0 ora ha il supporto per i cascading profiles. Fai una ricerca sul forum, se ne è già parlato.

----------

## zoto

Capito. Quindi emerge funziona correttamente, mentre ufed, euse e altri tool-use no (ho già comunque modificato euse con i suggerimenti di questo post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-317921-highlight-cascading+profiles.html).

----------

## gutter

 *zoto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Allora semplicemente faccio un ln -s di make.defaults e package.mask prendendo quelli di 2004.3
> 
> 

 

No intendevo al profilo  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *zoto wrote:*   
> 
> Allora semplicemente faccio un ln -s di make.defaults e package.mask prendendo quelli di 2004.3
> 
>  
> ...

 

Infatti ha usato il singolare:

 *Quote:*   

> il il soft link

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## zoto

effettivamente. Tonto io. Il link lo avevo già fatto e pensavo ad una soluzione per gli errori di ufed & co. su quei due file (senza poi sapere nulla riguardo a cascading profiles)

----------

## gutter

Per euse qualcuno ha postato la soluzione nel forum italiano cerca il post.

----------

## Guglie

 *Guglie wrote:*   

> Ho provato oggi velocemente il livecd universal 2005.0, ma sebbene la scheda di rete è stata rilevata correttamente la rete non si è autoconfigurata e anche con
> 
> ```
> dhcpcd eth0
> ```
> ...

 

in effetti con un po' di pazienza funziona tutto..

ero io che non ho nemmeno visto che gentoo mi ha rivelato la scheda di rete della mainboard, che non sono mai riuscito a fare riconoscere..  :Smile: 

in pratica lanciavo /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start invece di eth1 dove era attaccato il cavo  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## rota

he he  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   è successo pure a me una volta   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

